# Need help w/ Toro snowblower



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the spark plug?
How old is the gas?
Does this unit sit outside or inside?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

It sounds like the Carb is full of Crap,.....
Try Cleaning the bowl out......


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

do normal service on it ,, air filter , plug,, etc then reajust the carb correctly (bowl cleaned)


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Check for a restricted exhaust. Sounds like backpressure, possibly a bad muffler.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

End Grain said:


> Check for a restricted exhaust. Sounds like backpressure, possibly a bad muffler.


they can get a build up in them


----------

